# How do I get him to stop eating POOP?!



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

Two of my small dogs, my chi and pomeranian, have the NASTIEST habit: eating either their own or each other's poop. I'll catch them doing it sometimes, and freak out, and pick it up of course. I tried the stuff you can buy at a pet store for the pom before that's supposed to stop them from eating it, but she still does from time to time. My chihuahua never used to, and I haven't changed his diet aside from going from puppy to adult food, and he started doing this about a month ago. It's SOOOO disgusting, and sometimes, they just tear the poop apart into little bits. AUGH! WHAT CAN I DO??!!


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

so no one has an answer?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austin likes to play with his like a toy throws it around runs around with it lol very gross


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

rocky does the same thing...the thing i do if say no when he eats it and pick it up right away. its not harmeful but its gross i know. just teach them not to do it is the only suggestion i have. there are other brands of that stuff you tried too heres a link to some if you want to try it, i havent tried it but its from a good site....


http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/Solid_Gold_S_E_P_Stop_Eating_Poop_p/140110.htm


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hm this sounds familiar...  
My (almost) 5 month old chi/pom mix eats his poop on a regular basis. He has the stinkiest burps and gas sometimes too! 

He knows when I'm in the room to run to me for a treat when he poops on his pad. But when I'm not home, the only proof of his poop is a smudge on the potty-pad.  Yuck!

I agree, it's terribly disgusting. My poor Carl even threw up a few times from eating his poop. I purchased a product from my vet called "For-bid". It's a powder that you sprinkle on your food, and you're supposed to see results within a few days. The powder doesn't change the taste of their food but it supposedly makes their poop unappealing.

It didn't work for me, but I don't know if I used enough powder. I'm going to buy some more and give it another try- I'm desperate!! I've heard of people who have had success with For-bid. Call you vet- see if they carry it! It's worth a try!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie eats her poop as well... along with Madison's poop. She only eats it when it's soft, though (ewwww). I hate when I see a smudge on the peepad. Or, I hear her lips smacking together, and I look over and she is eating poo. 

I am going to try putting meat tenderizer in their food... my vet told me that it deters them from eating it.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Rylie eats her poop as well... along with Madison's poop. She only eats it when it's soft, though (ewwww). I hate when I see a smudge on the peepad. Or, I hear her lips smacking together, and I look over and she is eating poo.
> 
> I am going to try putting meat tenderizer in their food... my vet told me that it deters them from eating it.


Freia's the same 
We have deter right now but i am quite certain it's making the poo smell HORRENDOUS and we live in a small apartment and both work in the day..
sometimes i feel there's no hope!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

so far the only thing that has worked for princess is a product called prozymes it helps.i heard that adding pineapple would work hsven't tried that one yet.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Update: don't use meat tenderizer. My vet told me to try that, but it made Rylie really sick tonight. She ended up throwing up. It may work for big dogs, or bigger small dogs, but it made Rylie really sick.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Update: don't use meat tenderizer. My vet told me to try that, but it made Rylie really sick tonight. She ended up throwing up. It may work for big dogs, or bigger small dogs, but it made Rylie really sick.


I was warned on another forum not to use meat tenderizer either. Poor Rylie, I hope she feels better! 

I tried adding a little crushed pineapple to Carl's food one day but I was worried since it's acidic. He had diarrhea that day though (unrelated to the pineapple) so I stopped with the crushed pineapple. Never got to see if it worked.

I think I'll buy some more For-bid from the vet. I'm desperate!


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

i know that added different stuff to the food is supposed to make their poo more unappealing. How sad is it that we have to make POOP less appealing to them. hAHAHHA YOu'd think the fact that it is ppoo itself is bad enough. My pomeranian is the worst: she'll seek out frozen chunks in the back yard and knaw on it like a treat. GAG. I try to find all the poop I can and dispose of but sometimes still miss some.

Anyhow...i've tried deter, and it didn't do anything.


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

I am also experiencing the same with my 4mo. old male. I bought some liquid stuff from the pet store. I add 5 drops to his dish after he finishes eating and he licks them up. It's supposed to make the poop taste like, well. poop, so he won't want to eat it. He is good at pooping on the pads, but loves to take the poop out on the floor cushions and play and eat. I try to keep an eye on him, but can't always be there every sec. to monitor. Sometimes he leaves it alone, sometimes I find a left-over piece--and sometimes nothing but a tell-tale stain.

The same company that makes the dish-drops also has some other drops you can put directly on the poop too. Used in combination, these are supposed to be more effective. I haven't bought the poop-drops yet, but am tempted to add them tonight to try and break the habbit.

The only comforting thought is that my chi is not the only one.  The discouraging thing is that maybe these drops simply won't work?  

Do chis eventually grow out of this disgusting habit?


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Loca sometimes used to do it. But I have releaized that I would always yell at her when she went in the house and I guess she was trying to get rid of the evidence so she wouldn't get yelled at.

So now I only pick up the poop when she does not see me cleaning it up (dogs associate that with their mothers) and give TONS of praise when she goes outside and them it is cleaned up from there. 

Doing this I have noticed her stopping that habit of eating it.

Maybe that can help out, maybe not, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i just bought S.E.P. by solid gold.. so far it doesn't seem to make her poo the most foul smelling thing on this earth P


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Locasmom: I definitely agree. I used to yell at Carl when he would poop on the carpet in the living room. So then it got to the point where when we would poop, he would scarf it up so fast, hoping I didn't see him. Even when he went on his potty pad!!

So then I did like you said, and I would praise and praise him (when he pooped on his pad). Now when he goes he runs to me to get a treat.

IF I'm in the room. If not, he'll eat it anyways :roll: So that somewhat works for me...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think it very well may be impossible to stop a dog from eating his/her poop. Lina has done it since she first came to live with us. Now Boss does it cause he sees his sister do it :roll:. I've also caught BOTH of them getting into the cat box. It's disgusting and turns my tummy everytime I see it, but I can't stop it. I have to leave them alone at some point and that's when they're going to do it again, when I'm not looking. The most you can do is pick it up right away or something. But like I said, you'll have to leave them alone eventually.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

the forbid did not really work for Princess as well as the Prozyme does you can purchase it from Kv vet supply.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

princess_ella said:


> the forbid did not really work for Princess as well as the Prozyme does you can purchase it from Kv vet supply.


Ooo really? Thanks for the info, I'll have to look into that!! :wave:.

edit: Is it just called the Prozyme pet formula? 









Prozyme Pet Formula 
Prozyme Enzyme Supplement is a unique, all natural, high potency, plant-derived enzyme supplement that will unlock the nutrients contained in your pet's food. Prozyme is scientifically proven to increase the absorption of essential nutrients and fatty acids. The enhanced bioavailability and superior assimilation of the vitamins, minerals, essential fatty acids, and other nutrients as a result of adding Prozyme to the food, is beneficial for pets of all ages, especially older ones; particularly those experiencing problems which benefit from increased nutritional absorption including:

Directions:
Add 1/4 teaspoon for every cup of food.

*That one?*


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

yep thats the one not 100% affective but its better than without it i give it for her allergies and stool to come out less soft .


----------



## Chandra741 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one with a chi with a bad habit. My little Zsa Zsa has been eating and/or playing with her poop for months now. I don't know what it is. I tried Deter but it didn't work at all. If I catch her in the act I tell her its bad and she runs away, but she will still try to do it if she thinks I'm not looking. I really wish I could get her to stop. 

The other day I had company and she came running into the living room with the poop in her mouth and then dropped it on the floor in front of us. How embarassing!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

you have to be careful making the food to soft, I had that problem.

Believe it or not hard food helps express anal glands naturally. The softer the food the softer the poo, and I ran into that problem when one of my dogs anal glands got infected......ugh!

That was not fun. 

My dogs always seemed to eat cat poop, no matter what breed or gender, they all seem to gobble it up.....yuck!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl never eats other dogs poop or goose poop or anything when we're outside on walks. :dontknow:


----------

